# 595 Ultra finally done



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

After 5 months & all the trouble , my 595 Ultra is finally biult


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Great looking bike!!!

How do you like the LOOK bars? They look for similar to the FSA K-Wing?


----------

